# Can I see pictures of your......



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 9, 2008)

I have an up & coming art project that my teacher said to start getting references for. The assignment is something you love so i decided to do pintos, big and small. I've been working on drawing horses more and more, so please post your pictures!

thanks ahead of time!!!!


----------



## kayla221444 (Dec 9, 2008)

here is my black overo pinto, with 2 blue eyes Laurel Acres Double Vision.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a liver chestnut 08 pintaloosa filly ( can't really see the appy part)






And a buckskin pinto stallion






and a blue roan 08 pinto filly






This is a PtHA reg. paint mare






and another paint mare with a little more color






Have fun with your art project, I used to draw horses too and still do when I have time. It is a great hobby!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's are a couple of our guy, Saber


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 9, 2008)

My gelding s very unusually marked. I hardly ever see any that look like him. Here is Krackerjack, he is a Dun tovero.











This is my little soon to be gelding (His appointment was pushed back due to weather)He is a chestnut pinto with one blue eye. He has the neatest flame like markings on his neck. Hence the name 2 hot 2 handle.











Queenie, Yearling chestnut pinto with 2 blue eyes.











And here is a pic with three in it that might be interesting to do. Queenie, Diva and Pyro. 3 half siblings.






Christina


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 9, 2008)

This is our wildest marked one, Zuni. Her right eye is crystal blue and

her left eye is navy blue..


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 9, 2008)

Prism is pretty wildly marked


----------



## Leeana (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is one of my broodmares, East Acres Cotton Candy, silver bay overo ...neat markings on her back






Then these two are not exactly "wild pintos"...but here..


----------



## shelly (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is my boy...pretty markings, but wild? You decide!

TMABS AVALANCHE JOE


----------



## shelly (Dec 9, 2008)

Equuisize said:


> This is our wildest marked one, Zuni. Her right eye is crystal blue andher left eye is navy blue..



WOW...NICE FILLY!!!! I'm hoping to get one just like that from my boy sometime!



:wub


----------



## Ferin (Dec 9, 2008)

Here are my two wildly marked boys, Twister and Buddy.





Twister:











Buddy:











And my wildly marked girl, Lilly.


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 9, 2008)

I have several funky monkeys!!








Colt: Champ






Colt: Warrior











Colt: Gunner






Mare: Tallulah






Mare: Timber


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my special girl! And I get to RIDE her!!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 9, 2008)

Ferin said:


> Here are my two wildly marked boys, Twister and Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! My favorite color and so neatly marked.

Christy


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 10, 2008)

[quote

WOW...NICE FILLY!!!! I'm hoping to get one just like that from my boy sometime!



:wub





Thanks Shelly.......Zuni is 3 years old now, that photo was when she was little.

It just happened to be the clearest of her markings. She's a sweet minded girl.

We've been trying and trying to get a colt that looks like her to no avail.....in fact no

colts of any color LOL

Hope you get the one of your dreams, someday.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 10, 2008)

i don't know if you'd call them wildly marked but, they do match.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is our's.. 

Blue











Sophie

(On her side look like a seahorse shape..



)


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 10, 2008)

Charlene said:


> i don't know if you'd call them wildly marked but, they do match.



WOW! They do look alike! They are so cute!!


----------



## MInx (Dec 10, 2008)

Charlene said:


> i don't know if you'd call them wildly marked but, they do match.


*Wow Pete and repete eh?! They are lovely and looks like they are good friends! They should be on a calander.!*

Maxine


----------



## Getitia (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are a few

Raindance






Dreamer






TKO






Me






Promise


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Katie Iceton (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is my boy Shadow, I love his colour, its so flashy!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 12, 2008)

I love this guys dapples! Just lovely.


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a passion for pintos! Here's one of our 2008 foals that I'd like to share




I'm just wild about all that color!!





Carol

Visit My Website


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 12, 2008)

This is one of our stallions here at Coventry Lane that is a wild marked pinto, his name is "Litte Wee Lord of the Ring'. Lordy is a Multiple World Show Champion, AMHR National Reserve Champion, Multiple AMHR National Top Tens, Champion of Champions as well. He is very close in being in the Hall of Fame in Halter.






This is one of our Classic Shetlands that will be small enough to hardship AMHR named "Pondering Oaks Apache Rose" Rosie is a wildly marked shetland which is hard to find, Rosie was a 2007 ASPC Congress Champion, 2007 ASPC National Reseve Champion All-Star Performer and a 2008 Area II Futurity Champion as well.






This is a 2008 colt out of our stallion named Lordy, pictured above. His name is "Coventry Lane's Mischief Maker". He is going to stay "A" sized and is very colorful. Mischief was sold soon after he was born. Mischief is in the AMHR Futurity program as well.






"Coventry Lane's Foxy Lady" is a 2007 filly out of Lordy as well, she is now turning a darker color than this picture of her taked this summer, possibly being smokey gray. She has changed her color a good bit since this summer and has two bright blue eyes with black eyeliner, her head has splashes of color on the opposite side more than of this side. Foxy is also in the AMHR Futurity.






"Buckeye WCF Classical Story" is one of our Classic Shetlands here at Coventry Lane that is a bay pinto. He is amazing in the ring to watch and Story loves to show. Story is very smart and loves to play with the miniature horses as well. He has had a very successful show season and will be back in 2009 and should finsh up his Hall of Fame in Halter.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 13, 2008)

Such beautiful horses!!

Getitia - why do you do this to me? LOL I am so in love with your breeding program - I want Raindance in my stocking for Christmas this year!


----------



## Devon (Dec 13, 2008)

Getitia said:


> Here are a fewMe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE That horse SO Much...


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2008)

Pintos are my favorite! Almost all of our horses are pintos. Go to my site to see them.





There's too many to post here!


----------



## King Park (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine in Australia

King Park Ima King II - gelding


























And his sire - BP Teddys Just Magic











Abria Signature Ariel






Sam

KING PARK - AUSTRALIA

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark


----------



## albahurst (Dec 17, 2008)

Love these pintos! Wow, everybody!

This is my Star Bright! It is her weaner photo, but I love it! UTD photos are on my website.






Peggy


----------



## Frankie (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice pintos all.

Phantom


----------



## Katie Iceton (Dec 18, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I love this guys dapples! Just lovely.



Awe thanks so much! your from BC arent you? Have you been to the Okanagan club shows before???? If so we may have seen eachother before!


----------

